# Pinderfields Hospital



## Acebikerchick (Sep 4, 2011)

Wont bore you with a long history of Pinderfields Hospital in Wakefield as KelseyRebecca98 did a great one on 15th Jun 11.

Short and sweet version:

Pinderfields was originally part of the West Riding Pauper Lunatic Asylum. It was built to house recently diagnosed mental patients, keeping them totally separate in an entirely new building. Building began in 1867 

2011 marked the closure of the old hospital, the name has now passed to the new hospital which stands next to the old site. The old building is totally gone, apart from the Clock Tower building where i took my pics.

Watched my Mum take her last breath at the old hospital, and my grandad and Uncle. When i saw the site gone totally i burst into tears, before i sorted myself out, grabbed my camera, had a good look round and popped inside the fence......

My pics:

Looking through the fence and building up courage to go in....







In through the gap....






Few shots through the windows, still checking for security...





















And im in.....


































































Scary very unsafe stairs but i had to go up, i know you all understand.....











Quick pause then further up i went...









































Back downstairs, didnt like the upstairs.....






Here you can see where the corridor used to stretch onwards...











The old corridor, now a pile of rubble....


























The clock, forever stuck at two minutes to two....










.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 5, 2011)

Your story was touching... can't have been easy that. Lovely pix too. Great explore...


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 5, 2011)

nicely done mate


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow what a fantastic, moving report. And a beautiful set of photos too. You should be well happy with this report.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 5, 2011)

The first set of pictures are off one of my websites, either www.windowtowakefield.com/ or www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/ If you are going to use them can you at least mention where they are from. Thanks..............


----------



## kevsy21 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good pics.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Sep 5, 2011)

geoparfitt said:


> The first set of pictures are off one of my websites, either www.windowtowakefield.com/ or www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/ If you are going to use them can you at least mention where they are from. Thanks..............



I didnt know where they were from. Googled Images of Pinderfields and found them that way.....But dont you worry, there now deleted..........


----------



## krela (Sep 5, 2011)

Acebikerchick said:


> I didnt know where they were from. Googled Images and found them that way.....



That's not really much of an excuse, google images still links directly to the page it got the image from, plus it clearly states on every google image page: "Images may be subject to copyright." Stuff found on google is not fair game. It's a nice report otherwise though.

You might want to put a copyright statement in the footer of your pages if you don't want people to use your photos though geoparfitt.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, i will. No harm was meant by the way, great report!


----------



## Acebikerchick (Sep 5, 2011)

geoparfitt said:


> Thanks for the advice, i will. No harm was meant by the way, great report!



Cheers Geo, just found Stanley Online, fab place. I did add a comment on it the other day and really didnt realise these were your pics. Im not as technically minded as some people here and have only been urbexing for a year, so dont know the ins and outs of photo publishing yet. 
Glad you liked the report. Have other stuff from Stanley but not enough photos for a thread on here. 
Right im off back to Stanley Online to find out stuff from Moorhouse estate which is where i spent my teens...


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 5, 2011)

Next time your out with the camera in the Stanley/ Wakefield area let me know, theres loads of great places worth having a look at.


----------



## ricvee2005 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Scaffholding...*

Judging by all the scaffholding, It looks like someone is about to begin some serious restoration work...


----------



## Acebikerchick (Sep 5, 2011)

It would be a nice thought but i have a horrible feeling its coming down as well. There just removing all the beautiful wood from the doors and windows first. Geo may know more about its future. 
And yep Geo, will take you up on that. Stanley St Peters is on the wish list but now the massive fence is up im not sure its ever gonna happen....


----------



## X11_SFE (Sep 6, 2011)

Really nice pictures. I especially like the last one of the clock - just has something about it that's interesting.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 6, 2011)

The actual clock tower is going to be removed from the building before its demolished, i have heard that it will be lifted off in one section (not sure how they will acheive this, maybe a metal cradle of some sort) and then it will be moved to the new hospital site. I have heard that it will be going on the brick built admin buidling that faces the entrance to the new hospital......


----------

